# Show yourself!



## ManuelB (Jul 13, 2011)

I know the internet is a platform where everybody can hide his face but I think it would be pretty cool to have a picture in mind, when you talk to someone here in the forum. So let's start to post pictures from ourselves 

I'll start right off...





Me with my ticket for the Hurricane Festival in 2011


----------



## AySay (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## ManuelB (Jul 13, 2011)

AySay said:


>


lol


----------

